# Website portraits portfolio



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

Could you all please take a look at and comment on my portraits. Mainly the kids section. Im trying to get more clients but would love some comments and critiques. 

Just so you know im aware of most all of my cropping mistakes, but use your judgement with the criticism. Really appreciate it.

See signature for web link. Thanks again!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 12, 2012)

I think your website is clean, but it's lacking zest.  I feel that it does not give ENOUGH information (like the types of sessions you offer, what you give, how much they cost, etc).  Your bio says "I" too much.  I wish that your photos either were large that you could just scroll through, or automated in a flash type slide show.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> I think your website is clean, but it's lacking zest.  I feel that it does not give ENOUGH information (like the types of sessions you offer, what you give, how much they cost, etc).  Your bio says "I" too much.  I wish that your photos either were large that you could just scroll through, or automated in a flash type slide show.



Actually you can scroll through each set if you click on one photo in the set. And i really just wanted critiques on my kids photos. Thanks anyway.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 12, 2012)

Your style seems to be low contrast, low punch - and I think that makes the images unexciting.

You have only two kids showing but the first row has lots of variety while the second has the same vivid dress. That says few customers, inexperience
Use all of the first row, and pick one from the second, Use those 6, add a face shot or two and punch some colors so that there is a variety.

Lew


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2012)

*For best critique please post 1-4 images in this (or a new) thread rather than trying to direct traffic to your website.  It saves members from clicking outside links and ensures that we comment on the images you most want critique on.

Thanks.*


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> For best critique please post 1-4 images in this (or a new) thread rather than trying to direct traffic to your website.  It saves members from clicking outside links and ensures that we comment on the images you most want critique on.
> 
> Thanks.



Well the point was that i wanted to know how the photos looked on the website and layout as well as how they look individually. So that is why i wanted you to look at them ON the website. To get an overall idea of my style. Im waiting on my developing kit so i can develop my b&w as no place near me does b&w developing.
*
<The link in your signature is sufficient>*


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> Well the point was that i wanted to know how the photos looked on the website and layout as well as how they look individually. So that is why i wanted you to look at them ON the website...


*You're asking for two different things.  If you'd like website review, I will be happy to move your thread to the Websites Forum, but if you want photographs critiqued then your best results will be realized by embedding images within a thread.*


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok i see how youre looking at it, but i dont want to make it too complicated. Just how do the photos look on the site layout. Thats all im asking. What are your thought on the overall presentation and style of shooting. Trying to make my photos appeal to the right people, im not really looking to change my processing method. 

Pretty much just want people to get an overall feeling for the whole package and give me some feedback. Thanks again for commenting


*< The link in your signature is sufficient>*


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey sorry everyone for having the double signature. Maybe one of the moderators can fix it in the app. There is a signature setting for the app. I turned off my app signature, but no one told me i had two signatures!!! Someone should have said something sooner instead of getting mad at me. You know you cant see any signatures on the iphone app except for your app signature...

Who creates this app? Maybe they should work out that bug.


----------



## jubbin2001 (Jul 13, 2012)

I know I am just starting in photography, and am learning myself, so please take this with a grain of salt. I find that the noise in the images to be distracting. Insead of a nice smooth background, the noise is staring at me, which makes it look more "harsh" if you can see what I am saying. It also plays into the portraits of Rayana making her skin look kind of blemeshed in a couple of the shots. I like the photos, I just think that perhaps a little noise removal to smooth everything out would help give them a more polished look. Just a thought.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 13, 2012)

I looked ast the kids. they are nice. Liked the muted colors. Reminded me of Michal Chelbin's stuff a little.


----------



## jubbin2001 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry, didn't realize the noise was intentional and what you were going for. I guess then my only suggestion is add some shot of the kids without noise for those who may not understand/want that style of photography. It also gives you a good way to showcase how dynamic you are as a photographer.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 13, 2012)

jubbin2001 said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't realize the noise was intentional and what you were going for. I guess then my only suggestion is add some shot of the kids without noise for those who may not understand/want that style of photography. It also gives you a good way to showcase how dynamic you are as a photographer.



I appreciate your input and actually you are on the right track. It may have more grain than normal but it mostly to blame low resolution scans. They are from the cd my photo processor gave me. If i wanted high res they are $2 per frame, but my negatives scanner is on its way to me in the mail so ill fix that soon. Good observation!


----------



## jubbin2001 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow I just looked back at the thread and I have to apologize. I am fighting a bad cold and was on a bunch of meds, and realized my reply was not actually directed at the OP, but at another user. Sorry for that. Good luck with the slide transfers. I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 14, 2012)

Well if you want to see grainy, i am posting some ilford delta 3200 pro portraits a little later today when i get home. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 15, 2012)

ok here they are guys. some of the black & whites I developed from the Ilford Delta 3200 film. That film sure is grainy!


----------

